# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Lentis (Psychiatrisch Ziekenhuis Dennenoord)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Lentis (Psychiatrisch Ziekenhuis Dennenoord)
E 6
Zuidlaren

Bezoek de website van Lentis


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Lentis (Psychiatrisch Ziekenhuis Dennenoord).*

----------


## conqy

Hallo allemaal!

Al surfend kwam ik uit op dit forum, juist omdat ik ook zocht naar wat persoonlijke ervaringen van mensen(ook ex-personeel is welkom) of patiënten die redelijk recent (van bv 2006 tot 2010) zijn.

Dit vanwege zijdelingse contacten, waaronder nu een kennis er 'bewoner' is geworden en bekend is met deels een drugsverleden, maar ook lijdt aan schizofrenie.

Hoe is daar de bewoning en behandeling van bv in deel Eikenstein, of Beukenrode of verwante filialen?
Worden de patiënten standaard daar nog gedrogeerd?
Enige wat ik zo kon vinden was dit blog:
http://www.vkblog.nl/bericht/111988/...n_Auke_Hylkema

Wel toevallig dat ik vanuit stadsleven deze Auke persoonlijk beetje ken  :Wink: 

Ik hoop dat ik via dit forum/site meer 'eigen of persoonlijke verhalen mag lezen'!

Groetjes Conqy

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Hoi hoi,

Ik heb wel ervaring met lentis zelf, alleen dan de jeugd afdeling en dan ook nog in Groningen

----------


## jaapn

Hallo, ik ben in 2005 en 2010 /2011 opgenomen geweest in Eikenstein Zuidlaren en heb alles als uiterst vreselijk ervaren. De behandelaars ( verpleegkundigen en artsen ) zijn daar uiterst dom en niet te beschrijven gemeen en slecht.

----------

